

Show HN: BrowserProtect.Me secure, private and fast browser inside your browser - bengoa
http://browserprotect.me

======
jpetersonmn
I don't know how this is secure if I'm sharing everything I surf with some
unknown company?

------
bengoa
Hi Hacker News! Free trial for you here:
[https://browserprotect.me/hackernews](https://browserprotect.me/hackernews)

